# Diablo III Framedrops



## Naraya (25. September 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem,

und zwar ruckelt bei mir Diablo 3 in kurzen und unregelmäßigen Abstädenden immer mal wieder. Das ist so die beste zeitliche Beschreibung, die ich dafür geben kann.
Schnell zur Hardware: 1090T @3,2 Ghz TB für 2 Kerne 4 Ghz und eine R9 290x und 16 GB RAM.

Prinzipiell bin ich davon überzeugt, dass mein System Diablo in 1920*1200 darstellen können sollte mit 60 FSP. Das wird irgendwie auch immer geschafft, nur hab ich so Mikroruckler irgendwie, und da seh ich bei der integrierten Frameanzeige, dass ich da Framedrops habe. Ich hab schon ne Menge versucht. Diablo auf nur 2 Kerne festzulegen, CPU generell auf 3,8 Ghz gezogen, Qualität runter gestellt. Hilft alles mehr oder minder gar nichts.
Wenn ich die Auflösung mit VSR auf auf 2500 irgendwie mal 1600 stell, dann läuft es weiterhin bei 59 FSP und hab dann wieder die gleichen Drops. 

Ich hab irgendwie keine Ahnung , was ich noch wo einstellen könnte, damit es besser läufen könnte. Ich bin der meinung, dass ich das erst seit einem Patch habe. Da ich das Board und CPU schon vor Diablo hatte und vorher mit ner HD5870 Matrix lief. Da lief alles flüssig und am Anfang mit der R9 290x auch. 

Weiß jemand Rat? Oder hat die Lösung parat?
Im Voraus schonmal Danke


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. September 2015)

ich glaub das is einfach schlecht programmiert

in D3 hab ich absolut schreckliche frametimes (egal ob mit Nvidia oder AMD; egal ob 100 oder 0 Gegner auf Bildschirm sind)

und auf bestimmten Maps is die Performance einfach unterirdisch


----------



## Bert2007 (25. September 2015)

die lösung ist: es gibt keine lösung! eingrenzen kann man es ein bissl wenn man die fps auf max 65 begrenzt, alles andere liegt an blizzard
edit: cpu oc hilft auch viel, ebenso diablo auf eine schnelle platte zu packen...
ich kann dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen: 3/4er grifts auf 60+ mit den richtigen chars, wird zur standbildparty


----------



## Naraya (26. September 2015)

So ich habe mal nach der Diablo Konfig-Datei geschaut und da gibt es ja im Netz diesen Tipp, wo man die Hardware Class runterstellen sollte. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass trotz meiner R9 nur HardwareClass 4 eingestellt war, anstatt 6 (höhster Wert). Da Diablo ja nich mehr das aktuellste Spiel ist, hat mich diese Bewertung doch etwas gewundert. Kurze Hand das Spiel mal neuinstalliert und siehe da, nun ist HardwareClass auf 6. Das liegt für mich die Vermutung nahe, dass Diablo immer noch an meiner alten HD 5870 Matrix hing. Auf jeden Fall sind die Framedrops jetzt doch wesentlich geringer geworden bis ganz weg. Ich finds etwas schade, das da Blizzard nich mal nen bisschen was in die technische Entwicklung steckt. 
Schön und gut, das Diablo überall laufen soll, aber auf ner potenter Hardware, sollte das doch irgendwie rennen wie die Katz und wenn man extra für nen Spiel aufrüstet, sollte das doch ab und zu mal gucken, ob die Hardware noch immer die gleiche ist. 

Bis dahin 
Grüße


----------



## Dxr2k5 (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Drops sind leider normal, liegt an der tollen Programmierung !


----------



## addicTix (11. Oktober 2015)

Was in meinen Augen definitiv hilft: Das Spiel auf die SSD installieren.
Dadurch verschwinden viele Ruckler bei dem Spiel. Klar, es werden nicht alle verschwinden da es irgendwo noch am Spiel selbst hapert, aber gegenüber einer HDD hat man eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Diablo soviele Levelübergänge besitzt, bei denen man in einen Ladescreen kommt... da allein bietet sich eine SSD schon an.


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. November 2015)

Was mir geholfen hat ist ingame die Soundqualität oder Kanäle runterzustellen. Weiß gerade nicht wie das genau heißt, aber findest du sicher.


----------

